# Pyranha Molan Review



## ckspaddler

We talked to Dave Fusilli about the Molan, and have a few video clips of the new play boat in action.
*The 2010 Pyranha Molan Playboat Review With Dave Fusilli | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog*


----------



## bobbuilds

He made that shit look easy.............

YouTube - 2010 Pyranha Molan


----------



## b_liner1

*Cool boat*

It looks like they pretty much just copied the all star though


----------



## mattdoemland

how is this boat on a wave? I want to know if its faster than the new all star or what. has anyone been lucky enough to surf a fast, big wave this winter, with this boat? anybody?


----------



## ckspaddler

*Jeremy Laucks surfing the New River Dries in the new Pyranha Molan*



> how is this boat on a wave?


YouTube - Serving the Storm


----------



## elcaposwimteam

It may _look_ like an Allstar but it is not even close. The Molan is less wide throughout its length. The bow is slightly longer than the Allstar and the stern is not as wide as the Allstar's either. Should be a SWEET boat tho


----------



## TheKid

IMHO the more important question is...How is this boat on a little wave? Pyranha play-boats over the past 5 years have had hulls that do not release well on waves, and are not loose. Anybody can make a boat look good on a big wave, how does it do on a little one?


----------



## Jahve

TheKid said:


> IMHO the more important question is...How is this boat on a little wave? Pyranha play-boats over the past 5 years have had hulls that do not release well on waves, and are not loose. Anybody can make a boat look good on a big wave, how does it do on a little one?


I have been able to get in my large molan on the small stuff in the BV park now.. So very small waves at this point and it has been very loose for me.

The L molan fits me well (6'4" tall, 205#, with sz 13 feet) and I even have room to put some of the bulk head in. It is as fast as the my good old 420 and has way more pop. My brother has the new super star so I have paddled both and felt that the molan was a bit faster on a wave but they both paddle pretty similar.. It seems that pyrahna either hits a home run with their play boats or strikes out. I would say that the molan is a home run for sure..

Just another take on the molan. Also I guess you have to say it these days - I do not work for pyrahna but like and have paddled their boats for the past decade or more in here.

I also just got in my 1st new burn in 3 years so I will write up a review of the L burn if we go up to Lake tonight.


----------

